# Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe April



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2006)

Ab hier könnt Ihr wieder Fotos einstellen, für den Monat März.
Gleiche Bedingungen wie *hier*


----------



## Jirko (3. April 2006)

*AW: Das schösnte Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe April*

hab im märz auch´n lütten gefangen - sebastes viviparus mit´m fegefeuer im rücken  #h


----------



## MelaS72 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe April*

@Jirko, ist das Originalgrösse?


----------



## Jirko (3. April 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe April*

könnte passen mela  #h


----------



## KirstenS (7. April 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe April*

Mein Mini-Köhler vom Nordkapp

Kirsten


----------



## MeRiDiAn (17. April 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe April*

Ein schönes Bild, Jirko 

mfg
basti


----------



## mcflaytasche (17. April 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe April*

Habe hier auch einen kleinen,


----------



## FischAndy1980 (18. April 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe April*



			
				mcflaytasche schrieb:
			
		

> Habe hier auch einen kleinen,


 
Was ist denn das?Ne Groppe oder nen Saugwels ausm Aquarium|kopfkrat 

trotzdem schöner Fisch#6


----------



## Der-Hechter (18. April 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe April*

watn nen saugwels?  müsste ne koppe sein


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. April 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe April*

http://img108.*ih.us/img108/2760/ichunddorschi5uj.jpg

http://img143.*ih.us/img143/5460/meinkleinsterdorsch3ck.jpg

Jaaaaa richtig.... Der wahrscheinlich kleinste Dorsch der WELT konnte dem Buttlöffel nicht wiederstehen :q....


----------



## mcflaytasche (21. April 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe April*

@Schleienwühle und @Der-Hechter
Das ist eine Koppe,
so weit wie wir es heraus bekommen haben sollte es eine Mühlkoppe sein,
haben wir schon öfter am Haken gehabt.
Die verschlingen die größten Würmer
ohne das man es merkt 
und wenn man die Rute zum nachgucken rausholt 
sind diese kleinen Kerle dran.


----------



## der_Jig (23. April 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe April*

hab hier auch noch zwei grandiose bilder von unserer genialen tour nach als!

aber in meinen augen ein perfekter dorsch, sieht super aus, den hätt ich dann gern in 15jahren nochmal dran!!!

und der wittling... ja, wittling halt!


----------



## FischAndy1980 (23. April 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe April*



			
				mcflaytasche schrieb:
			
		

> @Schleienwühle und @Der-Hechter
> Das ist eine Koppe,
> so weit wie wir es heraus bekommen haben sollte es eine Mühlkoppe sein,
> haben wir schon öfter am Haken gehabt.
> ...


 
Danke für den Hinweiss,mcflaytasche|wavey: 
Die einen sagen Groppe,die anderen Koppe;+ Mühlkoppengroppe 
Habe solche hier noch nichtgesehen.Aber die gibts wohl in klaren Sauerstoffreichen Bächen|kopfkrat


----------



## Adrian* (26. April 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe April*

Das Foto ist zwar nicht besonder's schön, aber der Fisch ist besonder's klein.
Das ist ein 8-9cm kleiner Rapfen den ich im Rhein auf 5 Maden beim Feeder'n gefangen habe...


----------



## Pfiffie79 (27. April 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe April*

Da mach ich doch glatt ma mit


----------



## JunkieXL (27. April 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe April*

wo ist da der Fisch?


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. April 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe April*



			
				JunkieXL schrieb:
			
		

> wo ist da der Fisch?



Na da hinten links am Ufer... Da ist der Lütte gestiegen.... Kann ein Barsch gewesen sein! :q:q:q: Also ich habs gesehen.......|kopfkrat |bla:


----------



## vertikal (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe April*

Hallo Freunde!

Da sind doch schon wieder ein paar bemerkenswerte Fotos von "Kleinen Fischen" zusammengekommen. 
Immer wieder schön anzusehen, dass wir uns auch über kleine Exemplare richtig gebeistern können und nicht nur die Jagd auf die kapitalen Burschen zählt.

Keine einfache Aufgabe, das schönste Foto auszuwählen|kopfkrat.

Da es aber nur einen Monatssieger geben darf, lege ich mich diesmal auf den fein fotografierten Megadorsch von Sylverpasi fest.:m

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, verbunden mit dem Wunsch an alle:
Macht so weiter!#6

Ist immer wieder eine Freude, eure schönen Fotos hier zu bewundern.


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe April*

Vielen Dank... Auch kleine Dinge im Leben können Spaß bereiten :q!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe April*

Wie immer direkt bei MelaS melden)
Hiermit schließe ich diesen Thread und eröffne den näxten für Mai.


----------

